# AF after being about a week late



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, it's that time of the month again 

Only this time, I wasn't trying properly last cycle, I'd kind of gotten into the given up hope zone... I couldn't even remember where exactly I was  in my cycle so when AF wasn't arriving I began to try to count back - I think in the end I was about a week late....

And so of course my mind began running away with me. Oh my god, maybe it is true that when you stop trying it suddenly works! Maybe I will have a surprise BFP! Maybe everything will be OK! Maybe.....nothing. No surprises for me 

I feel pretty foolish, really sad, a bit fed up. I also went out last night and got pretty drunk on cocktails and I am having THE worst case of post on the **** depression today. Probably wasn't the best idea. 

Ho hum. Thanks for listening

R xxx


----------



## Leafy71 (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm having a bad day too !


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Leafy, so sorry to hear about your result. That's very tough. On days like that you just have to take very very good care of yourself. 

R x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

that has happened to me a few times. It's horrible. I feel so foolish and stupid for even thinking I might be pg when AF makes her grand, late, entrance. I don't blame you for downing the cocktails, totally understandable


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks kandycane

The endless miracle stories do nothing to help us move on, do they?

All this continues to effect me, who I am, my happiness (or lack), my relationship. I'm really stressing about how this is affecting our daughter too.

I long to go back to the days of innocence pre secondary infertility:-((

ThAnks again

R xxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

We aren't ttc anymore (no point) and I don't track my cycle on purpose, it's my way of getting a bit of control over it and maintaining my mental health. But like you say when you suddenly notice it's been a while since AF, there's that little sliver of "could it be...?" I can say that giving up ttc was like a weight off in many ways - there are different feeling to deal with now, but not that constantly monthly treadmill of despair.


----------

